# newbie: eclipse findet j2ee-Klassen in Webprojekt nicht



## Guest (20. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem ich in Eclipse über _"Help" -> "Software Updates" -> "Find and Install"_
die J2EE-Perspektive hinzugefügt habe, wollte ich nun mein erstes Web-Objekt testen.

Dafür hab ich über das Projekt erstellt über 
_"File" -> "New" -> "Web" -> "Dynamic Web Project"_

Anschliessend wollte ich den Ordner _"WebContent/WEB-INF/classes"_ erstellen:
_"WebContent" -> "WEB-INF" -> "New" -> "Folder" -> "classes"_
was Eclipse dann aber nicht unter Webcontent/WEB-INF angelegt hat sondern
unter dem Punkt _"Java Resources->WebContent/WEB-INF/classes"_ .

Dann habe ich unter 
_"Java Resources" -> "WebContent/WEB-INF/classes"_
ein neues Package samt Klasse darin erstellt. Will ich nun in die Klasse schreiben 

```
import javax.servlet.jsp.*;
```
  findet Eclipse das nicht.

Unter _"Preferences" -> "Java" -> "Installed JREs" _
habe ich aktiviert _"/opt/SUNWappserver/jdk"_, 
wobei die _"j2ee.jar"_ in _"/opt/SUNWappserver/lib/j2ee.jar"_ liegt.

Was mache ich denn falsch ?

Gruss
nb


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2006)

Die JRE brauchst Du nicht verändern, aber Du musst halt das Jar zum BuildPath hinzufügen, wo der J2EE Kram rumliegt. Also rechtsklick aufs Projekt -> Eigenschaften -> BuildPath -> Add External Jar und dort dann das J2EE.jar auswählen.


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2006)

das ganze hat erst geklappt, nachdem ich zum Build-Path nicht die _j2ee.jar_ hinzugefügt habe,
sondern die _javaee.jar_.

Na egal, Hauptsache geht   
Thx.


----------

